# Miracast App for Android TV Box (DLNA enabled)



## atanu.rayz (Feb 15, 2017)

I have an Android TV box AKASO T95M which says that it's DLNA enabled. I couldn't find any Miracast app pre-installed in it. I've checked other variant of TV boxes which comes up with an app named "Miracast" pre-installed. Can someone please help with the apk that comes with other boxes (may be a backup of the apk from the box)? 
I want to mirror my Windows 10 Laptop screen to my Android TV. I've tried installing other apps available in Play Store but that doesn't work. The TV is not detected by my laptop. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2017)

atanu.rayz said:


> I have an Android TV box AKASO T95M which says that it's DLNA enabled. I couldn't find any Miracast app pre-installed in it. I've checked other variant of TV boxes which comes up with an app named "Miracast" pre-installed. Can someone please help with the apk that comes with other boxes (may be a backup of the apk from the box)?
> I want to mirror my Windows 10 Laptop screen to my Android TV. I've tried installing other apps available in Play Store but that doesn't work. The TV is not detected by my laptop. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Here's a link to download it 

http://apk-dl.com/wireless-display-miracast

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## atanu.rayz (Feb 20, 2017)

*Thanks!*

Thanks @Droidriven. I'll try installing this.


----------



## debmaj2 (Mar 30, 2020)

*Not Useful Recommendation*



Droidriven said:


> Here's a link to download it
> 
> http://apk-dl.com/wireless-display-miracast
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is for mirroring from phone to TV.
Does not fulfil OPs requirement. (and mine)


----------



## DimasBismania17 (Nov 12, 2020)

*Try This, These Apps Work for Me.*

*For Android & PC Device*
*Cast Receiver*
play*google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softmedia.receiver.castapp&hl=en_US&gl=US

*For Apple Device*
*AirPlay Mirror*
play*google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neoyantra.airplaymirror.airplaymirrorapp&hl=en_US&gl=US

*NB*: change _star_ symbol to _dot_


----------

